# Remplazar diodo bidireccional de protección F7.



## transistor2020 (Ene 7, 2016)

este diodo es un diodo F7 smd segun datasheet es bidereccional de proteccion eds , es para un controlador denon mc2000 no lo consigo el equipo funciona pero mejor es ponerlo porque lo protege de sobrecargas como haria se puede usar 2 diodos 1n4148  o no quiero saber como reemplazarlo aca el diagrama e imagen.


----------



## chclau (Ene 7, 2016)

Por dos 1N4148 NO lo podes reemplazar, es un diodo ultra rapido para proteccion contra ESD, si no conseguis ese busca o pregunta por diodos para proteccion contra ESD


----------



## transistor2020 (Ene 7, 2016)

osea calquier bidireccional sirve


----------



## chclau (Ene 7, 2016)

No sabria decirte sobre cualquier bidireccional. Los TVS o transorb sirven.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2016)

No te confundas no es un dido bidireccional. ya que si fuera bidireccional su simbolo serian dos diodos en antiparalelo, y como ves el simbolo lo muestra enfrentado por los catodos, porque en realidad es asi uno de ellos actua parecido a un zener o un diodo de abalancha  el otro es un rectificador  ultra rápido.
Seguro que lo medis con el tester y te da abierto y crees que esta malo pero no es asi no se miden con un tester el protector esta bueno no lo cambies porque entonces no funcionara, un diodo bidireccional sera como un corto y alli vas a dañar el equipo, no inventees la polviora, ya que ya fue inventada hacer varios siglos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 8, 2016)

Buenos días.

Busca  por Internet "transzorb diode", seguro que encuentras lo que necesitas.

Sal U2


----------

